# Don't Own Any Pets



## drifter (May 15, 2020)

But I did work in a restaurant one time that had a large sign behind the 
counter that read: "If your wife can't cook, keep her for a pet and eat here."


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2020)

drifter said:


> But I did work in a restaurant one time that had a large sign behind the
> counter that read: "If your wife can't cook, keep her for a pet and eat here."


----------

